# Cost of a taxi from Cork CC to Kinsale?



## Rovers1901 (12 Oct 2006)

anyone know how much a taxi would be from the train station in Cork to Kinsale?


----------



## Squonk (12 Oct 2006)

€60-€70 ?


----------



## tosullivan (12 Oct 2006)

Squonk said:


> €60-€70 ?


I would have thought maybe half that....


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

You should be able to estimate it using the [broken link removed] and an estimate of the journey distance/time.


----------



## sunrock (12 Oct 2006)

can always take bus
bus stn is 5 mins walk away
kinsale is about 18 miles away


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

So say about 29KM. That would be about €36 for the journey plus the fixed initial charge and other add-ons.


----------



## Squonk (12 Oct 2006)

tosullivan said:


> I would have thought maybe half that....


 I got a tax last week from the west side of Ballincollig to Glanmire and it cost €35. Based on that I'd double the price to get to Kinsale but I'm only guessing. Maybe the best thing is to ring a taxi company and sk...


----------



## asdfg (12 Oct 2006)

I make it 34.60 incl the initial charge



> Maybe the best thing is to ring a taxi company and sk...


 
and ask how they calculated that figure.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

Or consider getting a hackney which will quote a fixed price.


----------



## Rovers1901 (12 Oct 2006)

thanks for all the replies. Rang a crowd in Kinsale and they'll do it for €40 .In case anyone's interested they also do 8 seater minibuses for €70. Kinsale Cabs was the name of the company.


----------

